# 2012 Trek Cronus Cx or 2012 Cannondale SuperX



## bjkfly

Both look like great bikes but can't find much about either as far as reviews go. Especially the Cronus CX. Will be using it mainly for racing and have my own race wheels. Might even switch the Ultegra on the SuperX over to Sram based on personal preference. 

Anybody have any opinions on either bike or which way I should decide? Hoping to order one or the other in the next week. One thing kinda nice with the Cronus is internal cable routing, where the SuperX does not have. I know the SuperX frame is sick light, but not too sure on the frame weight for the Cronus. 

Price is not much of a factor as both are similarly priced. 

Cannondale SuperX 
Shimano Ultegra
Mavic Kysrium Equipe
TRP EuroX brakes


Trek Cronus CX
Sram Force
Ultregra Tubeless wheels
Avid Shorty Ultimate brakes 

Thanks!


----------



## Guymk

Personally I would get the Chronus. Full Sram force with a sram carbon crank wins vs. heavier ultegra+ fsa alu crank. Plus The Ultegra wheels are tubeless compatible out of the box. Both are sweet bikes but i think the trek is specced better. Now i must disclose that I work part time at a bike shop that sells trek but If i were going to get a carbon cross bike that would be it. There is nothing that you really need to change on it except some racing wheels.


----------



## JeffS

Have you ridden both sram and the current shimano? Usually people will have a preference one way or the other. For instance, I'd only consider a sram bike.

What's the price of the SuperX? Their site apparently is showing 2011 bikes. For my money, the SuperX is grossly overpriced compared to the CAADX.

But what do I know... I'm perfectly happy with my CX9. Sold a carbon s-works to fund a second one.


----------



## avalnch33

The CDALE frame is probably twice as stiff as the Trek. Speaking from experience since I have ridden both the Super X and the other Cronus CX. The Cronus just flexed in the bb too much for my taste, while the Super X was fantastic and had great handling.


----------



## 88 rex

As a fan of C-dale, I'd opt for the Trek b/w those two.


----------



## jmoote

The Cronus CX is a real boat anchor. It's not the components either, it's a heavy frameset compared to its competition. Even with race wheels it's going to be 17-18 lbs. I spent some time with one recently as I was reviewing it for Canadian Cycling Magazine. It rode alright, but I wasn't particularly impressed.

I haven't been on a SuperX but it shares its geometry with the Cannondale aluminum cross bikes which are fantastic, and everyone I know with a SuperX has loved it.

The Cannondale is a lot less gimmicks and more bike, out of these two.


----------



## 88 rex

jmoote said:


> I haven't been on a SuperX but it shares its geometry with the Cannondale aluminum cross bikes which are fantastic, and everyone I know with a SuperX has loved it.



If you read the geo charts you'll see that there are differences b/w the CAADX and Super X. The Super X is a little more aggressive.


----------



## AWILSON

I don't know if your set on those bikes as the only option, but there are a couple others that I think would be worth a look. Check out the Ridley's(2012 models just came out, most shops can get them through QBP) or if you are going to wrench yourself and the standard BB isn't a deal breaker then check out the Sette CX-1 at pricepoint.com. I just picked up a Sette CX-1 for 2G's and it rides very nice.


----------



## jmoote

88 rex said:


> If you read the geo charts you'll see that there are differences b/w the CAADX and Super X. The Super X is a little more aggressive.


That's only partly correct. Yes there are some differences, but they are small compared to the differences to other brands.

Also, depending how you define "aggressive" I would say the CAADX is the more aggressive bike with shorter toptubes, wheelbase and quicker handling (due mainly to the 50 mm fork rake) across the board.


----------



## 88 rex

jmoote said:


> That's only partly correct. Yes there are some differences, but they are small compared to the differences to other brands.
> 
> Also, depending how you define "aggressive" I would say the CAADX is the more aggressive bike with shorter toptubes, wheelbase and quicker handling (due mainly to the 50 mm fork rake) across the board.



Partly correct? Either they share geometry or they don't. They don't.

More aggressive to me would be longer top tubes and shorter head tubes.


----------



## OnTheRivet

AWILSON said:


> or if you are going to wrench yourself and the standard BB isn't a deal breaker then check out the Sette CX-1 at pricepoint.com. I just picked up a Sette CX-1 for 2G's and it rides very nice.


I can't beleive more people don't look at the Sette bike. That's a great setup for the price...label *****s I guess.


----------



## bjkfly

JeffS said:


> Have you ridden both sram and the current shimano? Usually people will have a preference one way or the other. For instance, I'd only consider a sram bike.
> 
> What's the price of the SuperX? Their site apparently is showing 2011 bikes. For my money, the SuperX is grossly overpriced compared to the CAADX.
> 
> But what do I know... I'm perfectly happy with my CX9. Sold a carbon s-works to fund a second one.


The SuperX is a little cheaper by a few hundred bucks. I do prefer sram, but would be open to trying the shimano. I figure it would also be pretty easy to sell off the new ultegra shifters and rear derailleur for some force. I also have my own handlebar, stem, seat post combo that I love that I'd probably put on whatever bike I get. 

I wish they still made the cx9. that's a great bike. The caadx is a totally different bike compared to what the caad 9 cross bikes were.


----------



## limba

This is the new 2012 Cannondale homepage. It's not working 100% yet but should be soon.

http://stg.cannondale.com/#


----------



## teoteoteo

No experience on the Cannnodale but the Cronus CX is a great riding bike--have put multiple people on them with good luck. Would also take issue with anyone claiming another bike is 2x as stiff. Too many variables like wheels, cranks etc.


----------



## jmoote

bjkfly said:


> The caadx is a totally different bike compared to what the caad 9 cross bikes were.


The CAAD9 cross frame was definitely underrated. They seem to be trying to keep the SuperX relatively accessible by offering a Rival build, but I'm not sure that's necessarily what people are looking for.


----------



## Guymk

I would also like to add that I would take the trek over the super x, and I own a c-dale cx9/xtj.


----------



## jmoote

Those of you recommending the Trek haven't said too much about why.

It is stiff, and it has pretty good components but it was definitely the most underwhelming $3850 bike I've ever ridden. It's also about a pound heavier than most of the competition due to the aluminum steertube and a generally heavy frame.

If you need the fender mounts and such, it's alright, but as far as racing cyclocross I've been much happier on other bikes (Kona, CAAD9, Blue Norcross, etc).


----------



## Dan Gerous

I'd take the Cannondale. Even my CX9 is lighter than the Cronus.

Not sure if they'll be available in time for this year's start of the cross season but Cannondale will offer the SuperX in both Hi-Mod carbon (as the current 2011 frames all are) on higher speced models and a 'not-as-Hi-Mod' carbon on the lower speced models... Of course the non Hi-Mod will be a few grams heavier but the frame stiffness and geometry (made out of the same molds) will be the same. It will allow a cheaper price or better specs at the same price.


----------



## 88 rex

jmoote said:


> Those of you recommending the Trek haven't said too much about why.
> 
> It is stiff, and it has pretty good components but it was definitely the most underwhelming $3850 bike I've ever ridden. It's also about a pound heavier than most of the competition due to the aluminum steertube and a generally heavy frame.
> 
> If you need the fender mounts and such, it's alright, but as far as racing cyclocross I've been much happier on other bikes (Kona, CAAD9, Blue Norcross, etc).



The Trek is prettier.


<-----In the midst of potentially buying a 2012 Rival version Super X


----------



## limba

jmoote have you ridden the Super X or Ibis Hakkalugi or any of the carbon Ridleys?


----------



## jmoote

limba said:


> jmoote have you ridden the Super X or Ibis Hakkalugi or any of the carbon Ridleys?


Haven't ridden a SuperX (only CAAD9 cyclocross as far as Canondale goes).

Carbon cross bikes I have tried: Ridley X-Fire, Stevens Team Carbon, Kona, Trek Cronus CX and my Blue Norcross


----------



## Guymk

I retract my original statements voting for the trek. I would get the Super-x, i didn't realize that the trek came with an alu steerer(i should know that considering i work at a trek shop, but then we don't sell any cross bikes so..) 
I think i would also get the kona major jake carbon over the trek. Now thats a sweet frame.


----------



## limba

I don't like the Kona colors for 2012. I'm interested in the Super X, Ibis Hakkalugi, Ridley and possibly the new carbon Raleigh.


----------



## werne1nm

get the cannondale.


----------



## 88 rex

Somewhat related question. Where did that pic of the white/black with Ulteggra Super X come from? I thought the white/black was going to be equipped with Rival, AND I thought white/black was the "non-HM" model.


----------



## limba

The Super X Red is the only Hi Mod frame and it's black, green and white.
The Ultegra (Black and white) and Rival frames (white and black) are not Hi Mod.
Scroll down. 
2012 Cannondale Road & Cyclocross Bikes – Weights, Photos, Details - Bike Rumor


----------



## 88 rex

limba said:


> The Super X Red is the only Hi Mod frame and it's black, green and white.
> The Ultegra (Black and white) and Rival frames (white and black) are not Hi Mod.
> Scroll down.
> 2012 Cannondale Road & Cyclocross Bikes – Weights, Photos, Details - Bike Rumor


Thanks! I mis-read that the first time through. I think the prices have been raised though since that article was posted. I think the Rival version is $2800-$2900.......although I'd be happier with $2600 

I'm still hoping to snatch one of these up.


----------



## bjkfly

88 rex said:


> Somewhat related question. Where did that pic of the white/black with Ulteggra Super X come from? I thought the white/black was going to be equipped with Rival, AND I thought white/black was the "non-HM" model.


There's 2 non hi mod black/white superx's for 2012. One with ultegra for ~$3500 and a rival one for ~$2900. Both with almost identical specs. I think the non hi mod adds around 200 grams for the frameset but keeps the same stiffness.

I'm leaning towards the Cannondale but trying to figure sizing out. I'm literally between 2 sizes...


----------



## epicxt

*Has the bike changed since then?...*



jmoote said:


> The Cronus CX is a real boat anchor. It's not the components either, it's a heavy frameset compared to its competition. Even with race wheels it's going to be 17-18 lbs. I spent some time with one recently as I was reviewing it for Canadian Cycling Magazine. It rode alright, but I wasn't particularly impressed.


I just got the Cronus cx and have been happy with the weight. It came stock (with heavy wheels/tires) at just over 17 lbs and rides really well. I've only had a chance to do a few cx workouts with it, but have been pleased with how it handles and how stiff it is. With normal road wheels and tires it builds weighs just over 16 lbs (mid-1400g wheelset).

I used it last weekend for the Rapha Gentlemen's race with rxl wheels and conti 28 tires and again was impressed with it's performance on both gravel and fast descents.

Will have more input as the season progresses, and now need to throw the tubies on to see what the race weight will be! I've kept the whole bike stock except switching out the seatpost for my old Thompson elite.

edit: mine is a 54 cm.


----------



## briantcva

limba said:


> I don't like the Kona colors for 2012. I'm interested in the Super X, Ibis Hakkalugi, Ridley and possibly the new carbon Raleigh.


As the new owner of a 2012 Jake the Snake, the green is way nicer in person. I was a little put off by the pic (looked sorta vomit green) but it's sharp looking.


----------



## daethon

Has anyone been able to actually get a SuperX? I'm not sure if they just didn't make any 48cms yet, but it looks like everyone is out of the 2012's till late in the season.


----------



## 88 rex

daethon said:


> Has anyone been able to actually get a SuperX? I'm not sure if they just didn't make any 48cms yet, but it looks like everyone is out of the 2012's till late in the season.



According to my shop they had one on the way the other day.. Should be there by now....size 54. Word is mid September for most of them though.


----------



## daethon

88 rex said:


> According to my shop they had one on the way the other day.. Should be there by now....size 54. Word is mid September for most of them though.


Thanks. It's probably got to do with the size I'm looking for. I saw one pre-sold at my LBS, a 52, heavily discounted too. I had two dealers call Cannondale (cause I couldn't believe what the first one told me) and they said November 1st they'd have the 48 again.

Marin says 2-3 week of November (BTW, anyone had experience with the Marin Cross Bike?)
Scott Early to Mid October.

Bad time of year to buy a cross bike...I guess...


----------



## Marower

Just picked up a 2012 Super X Non Hi Mod Rival bike and rode it for the first time last night at cross practice. Initially, I was (and still am a little) disapointed with the weight (dont have an actual number right now) compared to the lighter red Hi Mod version but it did ride very nice and handled very well. My local shop in NJ had several in stock btw...


----------



## digger219

Let us know the actual weight on that when you get it.


----------



## 88 rex

digger219 said:


> Let us know the actual weight on that when you get it.


I weighed a Rival model size 54 with heavy BMX pedals it weighed 19.6 lbs.


----------



## TWB8s

jmoote said:


> The Cronus CX is a real boat anchor. It's not the components either, it's a heavy frameset compared to its competition. Even with race wheels it's going to be 17-18 lbs. I spent some time with one recently as I was reviewing it for Canadian Cycling Magazine. It rode alright, but I wasn't particularly impressed.
> .


Out of the box stock with plastic platform pedals a 57cm is 17.6#. Putting my 1993 vintage tubular wheels with Grifos on and switching the pedals to 2Ti's dropped it to 16.1#. With mud ymmv.

I could care less what a magazine says. I've been riding and racing a Cronus Ultimate all season (dropped the SRAM and went with Record 10) and I love it. It's what made me want the CX.


----------



## New Mexico Ski Bum

*Cronus CX A Solid Ride*

Rode a new 2011 Cronus for the first time at Jingle CX last weekend. It performed better than I had expected. Set up with SRAM Force and carbon tubulars/Dugast Rhinos.

I prefer the Ridley X-Night which has more rear end stiffness and what feels to me like a more balanced center of gravity yet also more aggressive geometry (totally non-scientific impressions I have of the bikes). 

The Cronus felt more compact and forgiving and perhaps even better in tight turns, but on steep and fast, high speed sweeping turns, and on out-of-the-saddle power sections the Ridley feels slightly more responsive. (Ridley has SRAM Red but otherwise same setup, wheels etc). 

Cronus feels a bit like they put most of their energy into a stiff, capable front end and missed a little something in the BB-to-rear department. Though I will say that on a couple of very fast, sketchy descents the bike handled the lines well and did not chatter or anything, but just felt a little bit less bomber than the Ridley, a little less grounded. Hard to say.

Haven't ridden the Cannondale but lifted one up and was disturbed by how light it is. I'd love to try one. However, I have ridden and raced steel, Salsa scandium, Blue Norcross carbon (the old and the new), the Ridley, and the Cronus. The Cronus handled and performed better than all those with the exception of the Ridley.

Cronus CX is a solid ride, makes phenomenal turns, and is an impressive bike. I don't think anyone would be disappointed with it, but I'd like to see how they do with their second iteration of a first-ever carbon cx frame. 

I do need to ride the Super X and the Specialized Crux Pro Carbon to round out any review, though. I think anyone who is trying to decide where to spend their $3,000+ on a carbon cx bike should hop an a friend's Ridley, SuperX, Crux, and the Cronus and take a few hot laps. All these bikes are great. The 1-2 lb variation is significant, but not as it is in road racing. The extra weight, fore or aft, might equate to a more solid descending bike, a bomber carving machine, or a more reliable machine overall. Try em out. Have fun. Get dirty.


----------



## limba

The Ibis Hakkalugi is worth a test drive too (if possible).


----------



## avelino

would go chronos all the way


----------



## ryan123

Anyone got their 2012 SuperX Hi Mod SRAM Red yet? Mine is on order (has been for 3 months) and is due next week.


----------



## limba

I'm seriously thinking about getting one. Not sure if I want the Red or the Ultegra build or if I should wait a year for discs.


----------



## 88 rex

limba said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting one. Not sure if I want the Red or the Ultegra build or if I should wait a year for discs.



You've got a few decisions to make. Shimano vs SRAM.......Canti vs Disc. 

Do you think the disc will be available by next year?


----------



## limba

Absolutely.


----------



## ccsparky

Here's my 2011 Cronus CX. Happy with it so far. I picked it up in early November from my LBS. They got a good closeout deal on it for me. It's a 54, all stock except for the tubies Fango front and Grifo rear and seat post. Since the picture I've changed out the post to an old Easton ct2 saved 40grams. Bike weights 16.68 lbs. w/ pedals eggbeater 3's


----------



## Pattonn

*Cronus Standover*

If I am riding a 58 Madone will my size be the same in the Cronus? I have a 32 inseam and I am a little concerned with the stand over height. My dealer does not have one in stock to try. Any advise?


----------



## OnTheRivet

Pattonn said:


> If I am riding a 58 Madone will my size be the same in the Cronus? I have a 32 inseam and I am a little concerned with the stand over height. My dealer does not have one in stock to try. Any advise?


Stand over really doesn't mean anything. I'd probably go with a 58 as a quick look reveals it's about a centimeter shorter top tube than your road bike and you don't want to go shorter than that.


----------



## Pattonn

When you say the stand over height does not mean anything... you mean until you dismount unexpectedly!


----------



## epicxt

Usually rare to dismount unexpectedly on the top tube in my experience. It's happened once to me in a cross race, and my low top tube didn't matter. For the record, I ride a 56cm Madone and a 54 Cronus.
I agree that top tube length is most important.


----------



## Pattonn

Does any one know what hubs the Cronus CX Pro comes with... Trek does not list this online. I have found a couple of youTube videos that must be old... they seem to present the Cronus as a Road Bike? What has changed?


----------



## epicxt

There was the Cronus (road) and the Cronus CX. Not sure what's in the line now.


----------



## Pattonn

Will does anyone know if fenders will fit over the stock wheels?


----------



## epicxt

Yes there is room for fenders. Actually, the Cronus has a really slick removable fender eyelet system. Very easy to mount and remove.


----------



## XLNC

I cannot comment on the Cannondale bike as I have never ridden one. I have the Cronus Ultimate though. I really like it. I'm 225 lbs and the bike has handled me well on almost 200 miles of rail trail use this summer. I upgraded the wheelset to Reynolds Assault clinchers as well as I swapped out the saddle to a fizik antares, the seatpost to a 3T Dorico LTD, the stem to a 3T ARX Team (stealth) and a 3T Ergonova Team bar. It's weighing 16 lbs 5 ozs now so it's easy to shoulder when needed. Speaking of shouldering I will echo the comments of the other poster in here that mentioned the "internal cable routing" which certainly is "handy" (if you'll excuse the pun). 

Edit: Another minor difference that might help is the Cronus comes with a 'crown mounted' brake stop too.


----------

